# My sleeping is mince!



## paulatb (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi folks,

Need some help here as I can't sleep properly..

I'm 33 and used to sleep really well, in the last 6 months I'm up about 3-4 times per night for the toilet.. I've been to the docs and had all my bloods tested for everything, I try not to drink too much at night but sitll I'm up all the time.. Even if I'm not up for the toilet I'm up still tossing and turning.. I'm at the gym regularly and eating well but the doc doesn't even help me..

Can anyone advise? Is there anything I can take to give me a reasonable sleep, apart from the obvious... Don't like taking nytol or other things such as that cause I wake up like a zombie!

Thanks in advance..


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Few questions

What hours do you tend to sleep?

Do you watch TV/surf the net in the room before you sleep?

Do you sleep with someone else in the bed?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

melatonin for me most nights m8


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> melatonin for me most nights m8


Melatonin is great stuff but you do need to understand why your not sleeping....... There are countless reason why it could be...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Who doesn't watch tv/online before bed? :confused1:


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Fat said:


> Who doesn't watch tv/online before bed? :confused1:


Sensible boring people!!

Couldnt live without falling asleep to tv!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

A number of things that might be worth considering:

Are you stressed at all?

Do you ever spend time awake in bed e.g. to hang out, read a book, watch tv etc? Bascially, for purposes other than what the bed is for

Do you drink much alcohol?

When do you go to bed & when do you get up for the day?

What do you do during the hour you go to bed?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

vduboli said:


> *Sensible boring people!!*
> 
> Couldnt live without falling asleep to tv!


Ha...that's me then!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

paulatb said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Need some help here as I can't sleep properly..
> 
> ...


Mate I've been suffering with the same as you for years and like you I've had a multitude of tests for diabetes and all the other stuff but they've come back clear.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i think every1 who trains suffers wit it mate, im constantly tired but when i go to bed il still be awake 2hour later an wake up every other hour when i eventually do sleep. iv used the usual otc supps and even strong sedatives like tamazipan and zipiclone.. i need about 3 of them but then i just feel wasted and pass out and guess what... im up after an hour again. if any1 finds a cure pm me please.lol


----------



## paulatb (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comments folks.. I know there is lots of things that can cause it... I don't drink that much at all, couple of beers/bottle of wine at the weekend.. but nothing heavy..

I try not to eat in the evening, I watch some telly like everyone yeah.. the problem isn't falling asleep, I fall asleep no bother around 11pm-midnight and up at 7am ish but I'm up about 3 times from 3am onwards... I live with my wife, but have done for the last 9 years... So it's not like I'm changing much...

It's annoying.. Had a pretty goo sleep last night though, but that's after a good chest session yesterday... lol (still had to get up twice for the toilet though) 

As I've said I've been tested for all sorts and it's getting annoying now.. :S


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

paulatb said:


> Thanks for the comments folks.. I know there is lots of things that can cause it... I don't drink that much at all, couple of beers/bottle of wine at the weekend.. but nothing heavy..
> 
> I try not to eat in the evening, I watch some telly like everyone yeah.. the problem isn't falling asleep, I fall asleep no bother around 11pm-midnight and up at 7am ish but I'm up about 3 times from 3am onwards... I live with my wife, but have done for the last 9 years... So it's not like I'm changing much...
> 
> ...


To be honest, I always get up once in the evening. And lots of people do say that as they get older they need to get up more frequently.

Glad to hear you had a better nights sleep last night though


----------



## paulatb (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheers Katy, just bought myself some 5-HTP so hopefully that will aid my sleep tonight...


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

maybe your not getting enough exercise? Work yourself hard during the day and you will sleep at night. If not have a puff


----------



## paulatb (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL Mikey, cheers for that.. I really doubt if its lack of exercise but you never know.. :S


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

paulatb said:


> LOL Mikey, cheers for that.. I really doubt if its lack of exercise but you never know.. :S


From what you've shared you sound like you live a healthy lifestyle  Maybe it's just a phase or unrecognised stress?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

Mate i feel for ya, had trouble like this on and off for years.... Started taking temezepam unperscribed, then stopped just to see if i was addicted..

Just today i got a box of zopiclone of my sister, have my trouble is, my body is tired but my mind is so active, i do think stress plays a big part and that such stress dosent have to be negative for this to happen.

Is it just life ??? .. The phrase happy medium comes to mind...


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Try the 5htp with zma and you should sleep.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

3MG of Melatonin an hour before bed really helped my sleeping


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I was having horrendous sleep issues/insomnia. Have posted on here about it a number of times. However am taking ZMA and Melatonin now, and sleep like a log again.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I mince in my sleep:rolleyes:


----------



## stellios (Aug 16, 2010)

Mate I have suffered from exactly the same for most of the last 2years, I believe its stress related as when I'm care free I sleep alot better. ZMA & Melatonin both help the symptoms but its getting to the cause which will help in the long run


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

Well another CRAP nights sleep, been up since 12.30 and went to bed at 10pm... Your not alone fella...

Now i got to get ready for work, oh deep joy!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I would kill for a nights sleep lol. I have a hip problem so that gets me up, then there is my one year old who doesnt sleep all night either and since starting my last cycle I have been woke with mad dreams.


----------



## ToneLeigh (Aug 6, 2011)

The worlds full of insomniacs:no:


----------



## paulatb (Oct 4, 2011)

Took a couple of those 5-HTP's last night... Still was up a couple of times during the night for a p!ss but felt like I have a good sleep for a change! I'll see how I get on tonight again...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I couldnt sleep last night because i kept needing a pi55 myself, must of went about 5 times before i managed to fall asleep. Didnt drink that much before i went to bed either


----------



## paulatb (Oct 4, 2011)

Right, update on the 5-HTP's.

I've been sleeping pretty well with them, though I have been dreaming like a mad man, both good and bad... Still getting up during the night however my sleep is much more relaxed and deeper...


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you use any pre workout drinks or stimms? These can effect sleep and cause extra weeing


----------



## paulatb (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Mighty, I don't use anything... Currently on a pretty strict diet, only supplements I'm taking are amino acids, cod liver oil and vit c...


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

If you going to the toilet it may be because your proiten intake has increased and your body has to process it


----------

